
Stop Bashing Bash – A New Open-Source Library and Pattern for Sharing Bash - brikelly
https://www.conjur.org/blog/stop-bashing-bash/
======
geoelectric
Interesting bet. I like writing Bash functions, but have never wanted to put
in energy to package and distribute them. I can see contributing to something
like this where everything is set up and ready to go.

It will take some degree of critical mass before it really gets used, though.
Here’s hoping people are patient.

------
wodenokoto
I failed to find any examples or links to examples in the article.

Is it just an empty framework, or are there any usecases?

